# Decision overturned!!



## mr francis (Dec 9, 2014)

This morning we got the AMAZING news that the decision to refuse my visa was overturned!! This was very unexpected because we were told we wouldn't hear anything until after August 11th, and were actually preparing to re-apply. I'm sure everyone here knows how emotional this whole process is, so I won't go on and on about how I'm feeling right now, but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

From email: "The decision to refuse your visa application has been overturned and our office is now ready to issue you a UK Visa. To complete this process we require that you submit your passport and sign the attached form to our office..."

My question is - how long does it usually take for them to return a passport?

Thank you!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, non-priority
Date application submitted online: Jan 21
Date biometrics taken: Feb 3
Sent everything off: Feb 6
UPS confirmed delivery: Feb 9
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: Mar 3
Decision has been made email: Mar 12
Visa received: Refused Mar 12, received documentation back Mar 16
Official Complaint filed: Mar 17
Appeal filed online: April 4
Supporting docs mailed: April 6
Supporting docs received in UK: April 10
Received complaint received email: April 14
Received complaint response via email No: May 5
Received appeal document via mail: May 5
Received decision overturned email: May 26


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

That depends on the method of return delivery you've specified. You may wish to purchase courier services, which is usually two days each way from the US. 

Congrats!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

That is GREAT news!


----------



## mr francis (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, we will do the fastest shipping we can! But I'm just wondering how long they will take to put the visa in my passport and send it back. I'm just anxious to book travel and get to London, but I know I should wait until I have the visa in hand!


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, definitely do not book travel until you physically have your visa. Since you have your decision already, I would expect this process to take no longer than two weeks, but that is of course an estimate (and I think a generous one).


----------



## mr francis (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok, I can handle two weeks. If nothing else, this process has taught me patience.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your good news! Your rejection was mysterious and baffling; glad to know that they DID make a mistake AND admit it. Did they give you any indication of their thinking on this reversal?

Instead of booking flights, you could focus on all the last stages of getting ready to go. Perhaps there's more left to do than you realise since you have been thinking August... There's a good chance you'll actually be there in June instead!


----------



## mr francis (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Pallykin! Yes, it was baffling indeed. They didn't give any reason for the reversal, just the line in my original post. I suppose I will never know, and at this point I don't really care! A bit miffed that we have to pay again for fast shipping and return label, but oh well. I'm over the moon right now!! Heading to UPS now!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no way of knowing how long it takes for the visa to be affixed and passport to be returned. Usually about four weeks, sometimes longer, as the embassy/consulate is given some leeway. The longest I've come across was about 2 months. This wasn't Sheffield so hopefully it will be sooner than that. I wouldn't be surprised if you got your passport back in a week or so, but that's simple speculation.


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Just wondering if you got the visa. We have a similar case for my spouse and its been more than 2 weeks


----------



## mr francis (Dec 9, 2014)

ronigod said:


> Just wondering if you got the visa. We have a similar case for my spouse and its been more than 2 weeks


It's an awful wait isn't it? ours ended up taking a total of 5 weeks because the fedex label that we sent them to return my passport was no longer accepted, apparently. then when we used their recommended shipping label website, they had technical errors and took forever to get back to us. here's our timeline from getting decision overturned to having passport with visa in my hands.

Received decision overturned email: May 26
Passport mailed: May 26
Visa received in Sheffield: May 28
Email requesting other shipping label: June 13
Bought return shipping, received error, emailed tech support: June 13
Received email with shipping label, forwarded to visa people: June 23
Visa mailed from Sheffield: June 30
Visa received: July 2

best of luck to you!


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

This is what they wrote we posted it from Australia and know they received it on June 17

Can someone please help. We have this letter but noting has happened in 2 weeks. We sent the passport on the 16th June.
They say they will reply in 2 weeks. Has anyone had a similar experience. We getting anxious

We are writing to inform you that, having reviewed the decision on your application, the ECO has decided to revoke the refusal of your visa and issue it, subject to additional checks. The reason for this is due to the fresh evidence that you presented.

We will also apply to withdraw your appeal against the refusal and you will be notified of the outcome by the Immigration and Asylum Tribunal.

Kindly submit the following documentation so that your application can be considered further.

a. Your original passport
b. Self-addressed prepaid courier envelope (of the appropriate size) for us to send your passport and original documents back to you. We recommend that you use a trackable service, but regret that we cannot accept Registered Post envelopes.

Kindly send these documents through the following methods within two (2) weeks from the date of this notification.

(a) IN PERSON - at the Visa Application Centre (VAC)
(b) POST / COURIER - addressed to UK Visas and Immigration: GPO Box 2718, Sydney NSW 2001. Please ensure that you quote your online application number in the top left corner of the courier envelope.

VERY IMPORTANT INFORMATION TO READ AND CONSIDER BEFORE COMPLYING TO THIS NOTICE:

• Should we issue you a visa, the validity start date will immediately commence on the date it is issued - this will be at any time within two weeks following the receipt of your passport. Therefore if you may wish to defer the validity start date at a later date, please mention this in an accompanying letter to your passport for an Officer to consider. We wish to remind you however that we can only post date visas THREE months from when they are issued.

• UK Immigration laws prevent entry clearance being issued to a person who is inside the United Kingdom. Entry Clearance's must also be activated on arrival in the UK by an Immigration Officer, in order to be valid. An entry clearance not activated is not considered valid and may cause a person to be in breach of UK Immigration Law. We are therefore unable to grant the entry clearance if you are currently in the UK.



Yours sincerely

Appeals/ AR Team, Manila Visa Hub
UK Visas and Immigration


----------



## Cosette (Jul 13, 2015)

mr francis said:


> Thank you Pallykin! Yes, it was baffling indeed. They didn't give any reason for the reversal, just the line in my original post. I suppose I will never know, and at this point I don't really care! A bit miffed that we have to pay again for fast shipping and return label, but oh well. I'm over the moon right now!! Heading to UPS now!!


Hi Mr. Francis. Have you received your passport yet? Congratulations


----------



## Cosette (Jul 13, 2015)

Cosette said:


> Hi Mr. Francis. Have you received your passport yet? Congratulations


Ah ignore my question  Saw that you received your visa last July 2. Congratulations


----------

